# zyxel usb G-202NetworkManager fills dmesg with u/link[Solved

## tuppe666

I'm using a fresh install with the 2.6.32 kernel. Networking doesn't seem slow but my /var/log is filling up with messages.

```
Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.119036] usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 60

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.170329] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 4 high speed

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.170334] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.233910] phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.234536] zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: phy1

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.234584] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '060'

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.235918] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.236150] usb 1-4: uevent

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.238285] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.238340] usb 1-4: uevent

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.712637] usb 1-4: firmware: requesting zd1211/zd1211b_ub

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.765645] usb 1-4: firmware: requesting zd1211/zd1211b_uphr

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.801990] usb 1-4: link qh1-0001/ffff880137b49d00 start 0 [2/0 us]

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.802149] usb 1-4: link qh0-00ff/ffff880137b49080 start 0 [2/0 us]

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.803231] usb 1-4: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff880137b49080 start 0 [2/0 us]

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.803386] usb 1-4: link qh0-00ff/ffff880137b49080 start 0 [2/0 us]

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.803725] usb 1-4: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff880137b49080 start 0 [2/0 us]

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.804319] usb 1-4: link qh0-00ff/ffff880137b49080 start 0 [2/0 us]

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.804601] usb 1-4: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff880137b49080 start 0 [2/0 us]

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.804729] usb 1-4: link qh0-00ff/ffff880137b49080 start 0 [2/0 us]

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.805105] usb 1-4: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff880137b49080 start 0 [2/0 us]

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.805232] usb 1-4: link qh0-00ff/ffff880137b49080 start 0 [2/0 us]

Jan  2 20:26:53 localhost kernel: [  247.805599] usb 1-4: unlink qh0-00ff/ffff880137b49080 start 0 [2/0 us]

```

I have no idea what to doLast edited by tuppe666 on Sun Jan 03, 2010 3:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuam

Do you have some debugging switched on in the kernel config?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## tuppe666

Thank you so much. I am Glad than I got your post.

It turned out to be a different kernel switch related to power suspend and wakeup of usb

----------

## oblivion_vr

 *tuppe666 wrote:*   

> Thank you so much. I am Glad than I got your post.
> 
> It turned out to be a different kernel switch related to power suspend and wakeup of usb

 

Hi,

I too am getting lot of these logs in my dmesg logs. What is the reason for it? How can I switch off this logging?

----------

## 666threesixes666

i only get this for a usb ath9k device when it is plugged in, i looked at turning its debugging off but it was already off.  the device works fine otherwise.

----------

